

Humble startup beginnings of billion-dollar-companies, told in GIF’s - jibly
https://medium.com/@jibly/the-billion-dollar-mvp-s-ac8d7d0cfac3

======
pinzlert
Nice one! I would like to see animations of Uber, Facebook and Tinder :)

~~~
jibly
:) will do, would be fun to do also of less bigger companies maybe. Any ideas
are welcome.

------
hookked001
love it

